# Shoppers Drug Mart Prints From iPhoto



## RubberGorilla (Jul 31, 2003)

Just a quick heads up, Shoppers has started selling photofinishing from Digital in their new stores. The only one I've seen was at Pape and Danforth in their brand new store there, but I'm assuming it'll show up at most of their stores.

At 29¢ for each 4x6 print I figured it was a bargain and got some processed. It's the cheapest per print cost I have seen so far and the results were good from my 3.34 MegaPixel Nikon Camera. I just burned a CD from iPhoto, took it over and I had prints in about 15 minutes, including a flawless 8x10 enlargement.

Just an FYI for people looking for less-expensive prints from digital.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

For anyone in the west, London Drugs has been doing Digital Prints for quite a while now too.

--PB


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

I have been using Lens & Shutters system for a while now.....

You download their fotowire software for OSX FOTOWIRE and then you can upload your images and have them sent right to you at home for $2.

The program is good.. low on features but iPhoto has all the functionality that you need. The image quality is very good, you can order 4by6 5by7 and 8by10 with more options all the time and you can preview the image first in their software to comfirm your crop etc.

I am very happy with it and have found it to be the best for canadian prints online yet that I have found.

Parousia

BTW Just the fact that they were so preemptive with this software being available for OSX is just amazing, but they are also a macintosh reseller so its nice to support their process.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The changeover from film to digital has, finally, been taken seriously by the folks at Kodak. An old friend of mine was nearing retirement, after years of trying to get the brass at Kodak in Rochester to "see the light" and respond quickly (as Fuji did) to the reality that digital is the next generation of picture taking. Kodak is now dividing itself into five divisions, with one division focused totally upon the digital experience.

On a related note, the Globe and Mail is calling upon Canadians to submit any photographs they might have of Canadians on the front in WWI. I can only wonder how images that are taken on digital cameras today, and not printed off, will survive 85 years from now. I just think of all of the Beagle Brothers Writer word processing files I had saved from 10 years ago, written on my Apple IIgs (which was donated to a local school). Luckily, I printed off many of these files before I donated the computer. What will historians of the future have to say about us when we have millions of digital images saved on CDs or DVDs, created by an ancient program called iPhoto. "How quaint", they might say of us, as laser images are etched upon microscopic chips and inserted into our brains for instantaneous recall of digital images and word files. We shall see.


----------

